# My two litters



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just recently started breeding. Originally got them for feeders, but I've gotten pretty interested in the genetics!

Black Buck X Black Doe
5 days old in this pic









Black Buck X Agouti Doe
4 days old in this pic









I culled the 1st litter down to 9 (10 bubs in litter), and the second down to 4 (9 bubs in litter), and both mom's are caring for them together. My PEW gal should also be giving me a litter from the same buck in about 2 weeks or so.

Would love to get some other varieties into my group soon.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

They are so cute and chunky! I think I may have missexed a few (), but I believe I have mostly females. Looks like I only have 1 Agouti in the whole bunch, so I'm guessing that makes my Agouti female A/a. I'm really wanting to work with blacks, so that's ok with me 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

More pics. Ok, definitely one Agouti, and there is one I'm not quite sure if it's Agouti or what. 
The Agouti








The Agouti next to the one I'm not sure about








The Agouti, a black one, and the one I'm not sure about















And group shots






























They were all over the nest box today. Some even managed to climb on top of all the bedding/nesting material. Super active!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

aww cute little bubs 

In the second from last pic it looks like you have two agouti's


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Lilly said:


> aww cute little bubs
> 
> In the second from last pic it looks like you have two agouti's


Thanks 

Yeah, when I use flash, the one I was confused about definitely looks Agouti. In the flesh, though, she (I think) is a lot darker than the other Agouti bub.

I'm pretty sure there are a few bucks in the mix, but I think I want to try some sibling pairings to see if there are any hets they may be carrying, so I can get a better understand of their genetics since I don't have lineage info. I know with this first generation that my Agouti is "het for black", since she produced several black offspring.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok, I think I finally have a count on the bucks and does. Looks like I have 2 bucks, and 12 does total (between both litters). That works for me XD

Also, the darker Agouti has a white tail tip. None of the others do. 
















And one of the boys seems like a paler black than the rest. Of course, my crappy cell pics don't really show it. Here him with the other buck. 






























And here are the gals.
















I'm amazed at how much they can change in just a day! They are getting much more rambunctious too. It's getting difficult to keep them all together for pics. Lol!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just realized a typo I keep making. There are only 11 does, not 12.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

They've been venturing around in the nest box today. Opened it up to find these cuties napping. Thought these were too cute not to share! 
This little one fell like that as she was trying to groom herself. Clumsy, but adorable!








That little nose!








Their little faces just kill me. Too cute! 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally starting to open their eyes!























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Horrible pics, but all but one have their eyes open now. They love running around the tank and stressing their poor moms out, who just want them to stay in the nest lol!























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just a few random pics!

The two Agouti does
















You can see the color difference in this pic fairly well. 









Two black bucks















You can somewhat see the color difference. One has a yellowish/reddish tint. 









The mothers





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

I love this thread!! So interesting that only one had a tipped tail. I'm probably wrong, but I thought I saw somewhere that that would make it marked and not a self? I'm still learning the genetics part


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm bad with genetics too, but I think a piebald tail on a self mouse means they carry piebald or even are piebald but aren't well marked. I'm not sure so someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

A marked tail is just a white tail-tip. The piebald gene and discolored tail are separate genes, but they can be present at the same time or not be.

White tail-tips are actually a fault in regards to show standards. So probably best to avoid breeding mice with white tail-tips if you plan to show.

But cute mice! I wish them the best.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, I was always curious about why they occurred and yes, really adorable mice! Especially the doe standing on the wine glass.


----------

